# Odd message on my a6000



## otherprof (Mar 26, 2016)

At Santa Monica Pier today I took a few photos and then got a message that the accessory I was using was not compatible with the camera. I removed and replaced the card and battery to no avail. A little later full function returned. I also had trouble with my iPhone receiving a call at the same time - it came in but with no audio. A little later everything returned to normal on both the phone and camera. Note - I had the camera set to airplane mode.  Any idea why this happened? Some kind of electronic interference? Any one else have this experience?


----------



## unpopular (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Huh. I've never seen that before. Maybe someone was trying to hack into the built-in wifi? I don't know how they could, but then I'm not a computer person. 

Aliens sound pretty plausible.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 26, 2016)

iPhone?  Gotta be the FBI.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 26, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> Huh. I've never seen that before. Maybe someone was trying to hack into the built-in wifi? I don't know how they could, but then I'm not a computer person.
> 
> Aliens sound pretty plausible.



Phone calls are on a different network than wifi, and I don't think that the a6000 has  a phone built in?

I cannot see how the two are related, though I totally get why the OP would think that. If they are related, perhaps some sort of unknown interference, but I'm not going to speculate exactly what.

More likely, two unrelated software failures happening in coincidence. Given the amount of code continuously running on an iphone, having it an unusual circumstance occur at any time shouldn't be surprising and the only unusual thing about the glitch happening when it did was that your camera, which is likewise constantly running software, had a glitch, too.


----------

